# bit of cage info?



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

hey all!
i'm hoping beyond all hope that i can get an explorer cage for the ratties (hoping it can be a xmas pressie to me) but it seems i'll have to arrange a courier myself for it... does anyone know how much the cage weighs etc or even better- how much roughly a courier would be?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

courier
Parcel2Go | Courier Services | Express Parcel Delivery Company

and acording to google its around 50kg total, so would be best to ship it in 2 or 3 separate packages, cant remember what the weight limits are on P2G


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

wicked cool! :thumbsup:
thankyou; couldn't for the life of me find any of that info!  :shocked:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

erm, it seems i just suck at googling. 
how does it disassemble? into what sized bits? can anyone who owns one remember from when it arrived how many boxes there were?


----------

